# What Class Should I Take?



## savedoggies (May 23, 2011)

We qualify for Amateur Owner Handler, Novice, 12-18 months, and Open. This is our second show, which class do you suggest we enter, and can we enter multiple (it does not let me do it on the Onofrio website simultaneously.... HELP


----------

